# Adams Golf Clubs Set Opinion?



## mugatu300 (May 16, 2010)

Hey, just wanted to get your opinion on this set in my area thats selling for $150 used. I've been playing with my dad's old-school set for a year and a half now and am looking to upgrade. I'm a bogey shooter. Here is whats included:

Adams Tight Lies GT Irons: 3 - Lob wedge; steel shafts
Adams RedLine 9.5 degree Driver (Quad with adjustable weights, fujikara G60 ultralite shaft
Adams Redline 3 wood fujikara G75 ultralite shaft 
Adams Tight Lies GT 19 degree 5 wood Graphite Shaft 
Taylor Made 21 degree rescue tool, bubble shaft
Ogio Stand bag (red and black)


----------



## Cajun (Jan 17, 2010)

Sounds like a pretty good deal to me. Looks lke the only thing you'd need would be a putter.

Welcome to Golf Forum!


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

Adams makes a quality golf club regardless of the model. Too bad you don't know if they will fit your present swing, or not. Perhaps they are able to be adjusted to fit. :dunno:


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

sounds like a nice deal Brokentee is a member on here he plays adams clubs. Welcome to the site too!


----------

